
Show HN: Offering consulting starting at $1 and going up - endtwist
https://onehour.me
======
ljoshua
Neat idea Josh. So have you sold 26 hours then (at time of writing), for a
total of $351? What happens when you reach market rate, people just start
buying fewer hours? Seems like it might peter out?

------
johnmurch
As you approach your current billable hour I will be curious how high you get
and how long each "purchase" takes e.g. I have watched (and bought) it go from
$1 to $31 so far - looking forward to seeing it at $150+ and how long it will
take to have someone buy at that price.

------
smalter
very cool experiment, just booked.

fyi, josh is also the author of many blog posts that've appeared on hn:
[http://notes.unwieldy.net/](http://notes.unwieldy.net/).

------
JaakkoP
I just had the 1st hour out of 3, and Josh was truly helpful! He is just that
kind of outside professional that we needed to have a look at our product with
a fresh pair of eyes.

------
ptr
Awesome, is the price updated in realtime?

By the way; the page is completely bork'd on IE9, but you probably knew that.
(why do they make me use it?!)

~~~
endtwist
Yes, the price is updated in realtime, automatically, after every purchase.

------
spoiledtechie
I just modified the JS so that I could buy him for just $1.00. It worked right
up to Checkout.

------
bowerbird
so after 100 hours of work, you think that your advice will be worth $100 an
hour?

whatever happened with that 10,000 hours thing? inflation?

-bowerbird

------
_wesley_
We're excited to work with you Josh!

------
kiosan
great! I tried to do the same via emails. you did it very nicely.

------
ecrotty
Genius. Booked.

